# My Retirement



## Davey Do (Apr 11, 2020)

I keep track of events in my life, basically, through cartoons. 

I turned 62 years old on February 2, 2019, was eligible for Social Security, and the realization sunk in that  that it was possible for me to retire. I made this cartoon one week after I turned 62:



I worked 57 more weeks before I was"Fired &Retired"!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 11, 2020)

Congratulations on your retirement.


----------



## Davey Do (Apr 11, 2020)

This cartoon was inspired by my first post retirement work dream:


----------



## Davey Do (Apr 11, 2020)

I'll get use to this site. Eventually.


----------



## Davey Do (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Davey Do (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Davey Do (May 10, 2020)

So, I got a job at a facility as a Midnight Male Ninja Nurse, but only worked one shift because there were too many red flags.


----------



## Davey Do (May 10, 2020)

The other night Belinda and I watched the movie, "Citizen Gangster" about a WW II vet who became a bank robber, and we had this conversation:


----------



## Davey Do (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Davey Do (May 11, 2020)

A typical day of being retired:


----------



## Macfan (May 12, 2020)

The days of "I have to do it today because I have to go to work tomorrow" are long gone. Thank Heaven! It's not that I'm not doing anything, it's that I'm free to do anything, and Loving every minute of it   . Don...


----------



## Liberty (May 12, 2020)

Macfan said:


> The days of "I have to do it today because I have to go to work tomorrow" are long gone. Thank Heaven! It's not that I'm not doing anything, it's that I'm free to do anything, and Loving every minute of it   . Don...


Amen to that one!  Remember for years it seemed I had to "micromanage" every 1/2 hour of my waking life.  Lots of responsibilities between a business and home and families.  So nice to be able to wind down now.  I truly appreciate every day of having the luxury of saying "I'll do that later, or tomorrow or next week. Right now swinging on the back deck thinking about jumping in the pool.  Life is good!


----------



## Davey Do (May 12, 2020)

I'll see your an Amen, Liberty, and raise you a Hallelujah! Like your micromanaging, when I worked three 12 hour shifts in a row, I would rush, find short cuts, or put things on the back burner. On my days off I just wanted to veg out.

And Don, your "have to do it today because I have to go to work tomorrow", resonantes in my ears. Having world and time is such a pleasure.

I am getting so very much accomplished and enjoying it, even though I can't work as hard at manual labor like when I was 31 1/2 years old. I find if I start on something, get tired of doing it or run into a stumbling block, I'll wander around and find something else to do. With a house, a couple of acres, some gardens, a bicycle, a '51 Chevy pickup, a few chickens, art projects, and Honey Dos, there's always something to do.

Thank you all!


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2020)

Davey Do said:


> So, I got a job at a facility as a Midnight Male Ninja Nurse, but only worked one shift because there were too many red flags.
> 
> View attachment 103891



Too many red flags. 
That’s funny.


----------



## Davey Do (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Davey Do (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Davey Do (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (May 14, 2020)

Davey Do:  You are a great talent!


----------



## Davey Do (May 16, 2020)

I received a note via the post yesterday from my high school sweetie, Racol, who I haven't spoken to in 20 years. We talked on the telephone for a little over an hour, mostly playing catch up. It was really nice.

Since I've retired, one of the first things I do when I get up is to take a little walk. This morning however, I went for a short bicycle ride and this happened:


----------



## Meanderer (May 16, 2020)

One of life's greatest mysteries, is that when we are in our youth, we have no doubt that we are traveling into the future. However, at some point in our aging process, we discover that we are really moving into our past.....following our ancestors, with our heads fully turned around.....watching our descendants march into the future.  At what point did we change direction?


----------



## Davey Do (May 17, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> One of life's greatest mysteries, is that when we are in our youth, we have no doubt that we are traveling into the future. However, at some point in our aging process, we discover that we are really moving into our past.....following our ancestors, with our heads fully turned around.....watching our descendants march into the future.  At what point did we change direction?


 
Heavy, Meanderer. And I'm not speaking molecularly.

"Integrity vs Despair" is the eighth and final stage of Erikson's stage theory of psychosocial development. This stage begins at approximately age 65 and ends at death. It is during this time that we contemplate our accomplishments and can develop integrity if we see ourselves as leading a successful life. 

If we see ourselves as leading, or having led a productive life, we can be at peace with ourselves (integrity) and allow our descendants to  "Follow not in the footsteps of the wise", as Basho said, "But seek what they sought".

If we are not at peace with ourselves (despair), we will forever until the end of our days, be grabbing at straws and taking shots in the dark seeking that peace or happiness.

Thank you for your post, Meanderer, it was quite thought-provoking.


----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2020)

@Davey Do  Thank you for your thought-provoking reply!


----------



## Davey Do (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Davey Do (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## jujube (Jun 15, 2020)

It amazes me how much i used to be able to get done on my lunch hour because I HAD TO, DAMMIT!  Now i can fritter around forever getting things done.

My motto: nothing to do and all the time in the world in which to not do them.


----------



## Davey Do (Jun 19, 2020)

One of the great things about retirement is being able to get together with my best childhood buddy and do things together like when we were kids.

Since it's around the 4th of July, we played Cowpie Chicken.


----------



## Davey Do (Jun 19, 2020)

I am enjoying retirement and reconnecting with old friends.

The other day, my best childhood chum, Rad and I, sat in rocking chairs on his farmhouse porch and had a deep, meaningful conversation that lasted all morning!


----------



## Davey Do (Jun 19, 2020)

I received a note via the post recently from my high school sweetie, Racol, who I haven't spoken to in 20 years. We talked on the telephone for a little over an hour, mostly playing catch up. It was really nice.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2020)

I like how you draw yourself, @Davey Do .


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2020)

I think a smart cartoonist is able to let their captions do the heavy lifting.  I see that in your work.  (Post #28 may be the exception!)


----------



## Davey Do (Jun 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I like how you draw yourself, @Davey Do .


----------



## Davey Do (Jun 20, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> I think a smart cartoonist is able to let their captions do the heavy lifting.  I see that in your work.  (Post #28 may be the exception!)


As I appreciate your humor and submissions, Meanderer, I hold your opinion in high esteem! Thank you!


----------



## Davey Do (Jul 13, 2020)

Okay, I'm a little hard of hearing. But my wife Belinda is a low talker. 
We're going into Target. I ask, "What are we here for?" 
I thought I heard Belinda say "A lawn sock". 
"Why do we need a lawn sock?" I ask. 
"AN ALARM CLOCK!" Belinda replies in a normal volume. 
"Oh yeah", I say.

 While pushing the cart down the isle by the DVD's, Belinda tells me "My kids are boobies". 
"Your kids are boobies?" I ask. 
"HERE ARE THE MOVIES!" she says in a normal voice. 

We go to look at the alarm clocks. Belinda tells me of an artist who stuck a bunch of clocks together to make a "mirage". 
"I think the word you're looking for is collage", I corrected her.
 "No, I think it was a mirage", she says. 
"Oh", I replied, "It really wasn't there."


----------



## Davey Do (Jul 13, 2020)

Belinda and I were watching a DVD of NCIS the other night when I turned my back to the TV.
 I heard a female say something and I asked Belinda, "Did she say... 





"NO!" Belinda replied, "She said...


----------



## Davey Do (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## DonnyO (Oct 17, 2020)

Thats a tuff job to do?  I admire your years of service.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2020)

_A couple celebrating their 50th anniversary had many well wishers stop by to congratulate them. After all of their guests had left, the two settled into recliners. “Mother,” the man said, “our marriage is tried and true.” “What’s that you say?” she asked. “You know I can’t hear without my hearing aid.” “I said, our marriage is tried and true,” he repeated, a little louder.   "Well, I'm tired of YOU too!", she replied._


----------



## Davey Do (Oct 19, 2020)

DonnyO said:


> Thats a tuff job to do?  I admire your years of service.


----------



## Davey Do (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Davey Do (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 19, 2020)

_Well Done Davey!_


----------



## Davey Do (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Knight (Oct 29, 2020)

Davey Do said:


> View attachment 110267


your supposed to shower after your post 28.


----------



## Davey Do (Nov 2, 2020)

I worked as a Nurse from 1984 to 2020 and thought, "What would I say to myself coming and going?"


----------



## Davey Do (Nov 2, 2020)

Davey Do said:


> I worked as a Nurse from 1984 to 2020


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Davey Do (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Davey Do (Nov 16, 2020)

I titled this little animation "Rollin' at Wrongway!"


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2020)

_Rolling in Wronglane.....!_


----------



## Davey Do (Nov 17, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> _Rolling in Wronglane.....!_


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2020)

You're on a _ROLL_, Davey!


----------



## Davey Do (Nov 17, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> You're on a _ROLL_, Davey!


Speaking of being on a roll (heh heh heh heh), a Nurse Friend on the Nurses Website asked me to do an animation of a comment she made last week.

Her comment is the title of the animation:


----------



## Davey Do (Nov 19, 2020)

This is what a fella I worked with, Rooty Payne, use to always say about is job:


----------

